# Question about food banks/shelters in Hawaii (Honolulu)?



## Deranger (Dec 10, 2008)

If I were to travel from Canada to Honolulu, would I be able to take advantage of the shelters and free food that they offer to the homeless? Do they require you to show ID? I want to limit my spending budget as much as possible and will in fact be living homeless. This will only be for 3-4 months.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Homeless shelters and food banks/soup kitchens in the US are generally operated by private organizations (churches, charities, etc.) and probably have different requirements for participation. They aren't intended to provide freebies for folks trying to travel cheap. And frankly, the overnight shelters aren't exactly known for security. (Some street people literally prefer to remain on the street rather than risk getting beat up or robbed in a shelter.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

To rephrase your question - were I to travel through Canada for a couple of months and want to do do on a shoestring will my lodging, meals and medical be covered by government or non-profit organizations whose mission it is to aid those in need?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Deranger said:


> If I were to travel from Canada to Honolulu, would I be able to take advantage of the shelters and free food that they offer to the homeless? Do they require you to show ID? I want to limit my spending budget as much as possible and will in fact be living homeless. This will only be for 3-4 months.



Are you serious????
Homeless shelters and free food are for unfortunate residents of a country who really can't afford food or shelter, for whatever reason. They're usually run by charitable organisations.
They're not there to subsidise people who want cheap vacations.
You'de be taking a place from a person who really needed it.
If you can't afford to travel, stay at home!!!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deranger said:


> If I were to travel from Canada to Honolulu, would I be able to take advantage of the shelters and free food that they offer to the homeless? Do they require you to show ID? I want to limit my spending budget as much as possible and will in fact be living homeless. This will only be for 3-4 months.


Instead of taking the spot of someone who really needs to be in the shelter, why not budget better/ cut your vacation short or wait until you can afford to stay at a hotel even if it's one of those crappy motels.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Honolulu is not noted for the number of shelters available to the local population, much less to freeloading tourists.

When I lived there several years ago, an estimated 200-300 families were living in Ala Moana Park on the outskirts of Waikiki. These were, for the most part, men and women employed in low-paying jobs (including some at the lower levels of the civil service), who found themselves unable to afford decent housing for themselves and their children. This was but one of several areas on the island of Oahu where similar conditions existed. 

Hawaii's economy depends heavily on tourism and the military, and it was deeply affected by the global economic crisis. I don't know to what extent it has recovered, but I find it hard to imagine that the situation with respect to its shortage of funds for the homeless has improved. 

Perhaps you would do better to consider whether you could obtain a visa to work as a volunteer in a program that provides assistance to those in need.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Deranger said:


> If I were to travel from Canada to Honolulu, would I be able to take advantage of the shelters and free food that they offer to the homeless? Do they require you to show ID? I want to limit my spending budget as much as possible and will in fact be living homeless. This will only be for 3-4 months.


Just make sure when you are going thru U.S. customs and immigration you tell them that you are there to live on the streets and be a freeloader, I'm sure they will welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Will you have medical insurance*



Deranger said:


> If I were to travel from Canada to Honolulu, would I be able to take advantage of the shelters and free food that they offer to the homeless? Do they require you to show ID? I want to limit my spending budget as much as possible and will in fact be living homeless. This will only be for 3-4 months.


I hope you will have medical insurance, because you might need it when the real homeless in Hawaii find out what you are doing. :crutch:


----------

